# Howling cockapoo



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

For those of you who own non-howling cockapoos, I thought I would show you what you are missing  For fellow howler-owners, does this sound familiar? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzBVns7zYFc


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

That is so cute what a gorgeous dog !


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I have heard Axle howl once and it was adorable.

And yes, what a cutie!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness ... he is lovely . Are his feet a different colour? I haven't got one that howls but barks back when he hears a dog bark in the distance. The only time Wilf has howled was the first time I left him and Mabel when I went out for 20min. I came back and could here her high pitched crying echoed by his joining in howling....thank goodness it only happened that once lol x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes he is chocolate with cream on his legs, eyebrows, chest and bottom, but not easy to see when he's dirty and wet! The breeder called it chocolate and tan, but it doesn't look tan to me. He howls all the time, when he finds a stick, ball etc or is playing!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What a lovely colour x


----------



## Hinzy (May 31, 2016)

my Cockapoo (Rosco) howls when I go upstairs to the loo, when we are going out to the car without him, when he hears our neighbour pull on to her drive, some times he even howls when he is sat in front of you and my wife has gone upstairs, it can get a bit wearing at times, any suggestions would be welcome as to how to try and help him with this behaviour


----------

